# YIKES!



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Spain fires coach Lopetegui 2 days before World Cup opener - AP News - Breaking News
44 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/us/2018/06/13/spain-fires-coach-lopetegui-2-days-before-world-cup-opener-n2490217?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwiPxd-QxNDbAhUDca0KHYSfAdQQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw1H7dCouXI1BXECYbTrJW12&ampcf=1


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Spain fires coach Lopetegui 2 days before World Cup opener - AP News - Breaking News
> 44 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/us/2018/06/13/spain-fires-coach-lopetegui-2-days-before-world-cup-opener-n2490217?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwiPxd-QxNDbAhUDca0KHYSfAdQQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw1H7dCouXI1BXECYbTrJW12&ampcf=1


Saw that. Understand he probably should have followed protocol and been professional.Real could have waited to announce his name as well. Hope this does not effect their play. Spain is a great team to watch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Saw that. Understand he probably should have followed protocol and been professional.Real could have waited to announce his name as well. Hope this does not effect their play. Spain is a great team to watch.


Crazy.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 13, 2018)

Imagine that. Firing a coach and having a suitable coach hired within minutes.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 13, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Imagine that. Firing a coach and having a suitable coach hired within minutes.


Good leadership!  Never create a void without knowing you can quickly and seamlessly fill it.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 13, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Good leadership!  Never create a void without knowing you can quickly and seamlessly fill it.


My guess is that the US Men’s team has a coach in mind. But are waiting until after the World Cup to announce it.


----------



## mbeach (Jun 13, 2018)

Real Madrid and Lopetegui have done this so poorly, extreme schadenfreude if you are not a Real Madrid fan or a caring Spaniard.  It is going to be interesting to watch Madrid play away in Spain next season, the booing from the opposing fans will be something else, especially if Spain does bad in the world cup. And the funny thing is that Lopetegui has not done much as a coach, or  a player for that matter. The guy is extremely overrated.  
Maybe Zidane orchestrated the whole thing, in collusion with the French federation, to sink both Madrid and Spain. Wait, why are those black helicopters hovering over my building?


----------

